

Ask HN: Best method to track/monitor beta testers? - justfalcon

Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve been working on a project for the last 4 months (video streaming&#x2F;web app) and we are coming very close to the point where we&#x27;re looking for beta testers to do a few rounds of invite-only testing.  Feedback is going to be very important over the next few months and I looking for a great ticketing system, place to log issues or make suggestions...I&#x27;ve been looking at customizing a few simple Wordpress systems as well as services like ticksy.<p>Any recommendations on a good platform to do this or some best practices in monitoring early beta testing?
======
caffeinewriter
[Usersnap]([https://usersnap.com/](https://usersnap.com/)) might fit your
needs perfectly. I just started experimenting with it myself, but it allows
users to submit visual feedback via screenshots.

